# Just coincidence?



## Andy (Jun 20, 2010)

For the last two months or so I have been looking at the clock when the digits are all the same. I think I do it about 4 or 5 times a day. For example 3:33, 11:11, 4:44...

I'm finding this rather bizarre. It has happened before but only for a couple days. 

Does anyone else do this? Is there some kind of theory behind why people do that? Just plain old (extreme) coincidence?


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jun 20, 2010)

I do this too sometimes and then I forget about it. It is weird. My son was born at 11:11 and I notice that one more than others. LOL. mg:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 20, 2010)

Do you mean 

you've been looking at the clock and discovering that all the digits are the same? or
you are waiting for those digits to occur as you look at the clock?
If #1, it's probable that you look at the clock many times during a day but only remember those times when they are the same.

If #2, this is common in OCD.


----------



## Andy (Jun 20, 2010)

I mean the first one. I only have "time" in my room and kitchen so I just find it weird that when I actually look, it's the same. I didn't think I looked at the clock that often but what you say makes sense even if I don't look often I suppose because yeah, why would I remember the boring "normal" times. 
From looking it up I have read some pretty "out there" ideas about this.  

It's just so weird. Thanks


----------



## Daniel (Jun 20, 2010)

> From looking it up I have read some pretty "out there" ideas about this.



On that note, here is a test to check out the problem:

Bake some cookies.  If you don't like cookies, it doesn't matter, because I do.   If the cookies are moist and delicious, nothing else matters.  If the cookies are overdone, maybe you need a bigger clock.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 20, 2010)

Now that's what I call troubleshooting.


----------



## Andy (Jun 20, 2010)

Daniel said:


> On that note, here is a test to check out the problem:
> 
> Bake some cookies.  If you don't like cookies, it doesn't matter, because I do.   If the cookies are moist and delicious, nothing else matters.  If the cookies are overdone, maybe you need a bigger clock.


 
Okay thanks! Wait a minute...my "scam radar" is going off. Aren't you the guy who tried to get me to bake cookies on another thread?mg:


----------



## Daniel (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, since you brought it up, some type of baked good would be nice.  If you have already given away the cookies, I'm willing to accept a key lime pie or a coconut cream pie.  And to help you save on shipping costs, I'm willing to accept both pies in the same package.


----------



## Andy (Jun 20, 2010)

In the same package as in, coconut key lime cream pie? All packaged into one pie shell.  I'll try, but usually my baking is confiscated by customs because it's so good. Know any good smugglers?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 20, 2010)

STP said:


> Know any good smugglers?


 
Smugglers' Notch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Andy (Jun 20, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> Smugglers' Notch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
Oh right! Good old Smuggs.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 20, 2010)

It's the primary conduit for smuggling between Canada and the US and there are always plenty of mules for hire at the Smuggler's Inn there, especially in a slow economy.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 20, 2010)

The coconut key lime pie does seem good.  If the smuggling doesn't work out, maybe you can rent a RV and do the cooking and shipping on the good side of the border.


----------



## Andy (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, but then I still have the problem of getting it across the border.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 20, 2010)

You want it to be nice and fresh when it get6s to you. Surely she should be able to cook and drive the RV at the same time?

(I know... and don't call me Shirley...)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 20, 2010)

STP said:


> Yeah, but then I still have the problem of getting it across the border.


 
Train, plane, or bus to Montreal. Rent RV there. Then drive south through "The Notch". 

Bingo Bango Bob's Your Uncle.


----------



## Andy (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm suppose to cook it on the good side of the border though.  Shirley you haven't met my uncle Bob? lol I've never heard that saying before. Or is it a Dr.Baxterism?

This is just getting to complicated. Twinkies?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 20, 2010)

It's British. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob's_your_uncle


----------



## Andy (Jun 20, 2010)

^ ^ ^ Oh! Learn something new everyday...


----------



## Daniel (Jun 20, 2010)

With your focus on your British overlords, I have a feeling the pie won't arrive by Tuesday morning    I guess I will have to make emergency breakfast plans.


----------



## Andy (Jun 20, 2010)

lol I think you'd be better off (not risking your life) to make your own pie. Better chance of having it taste like something resembling an edible pastry.    
I'm really good at burning toast. Toast?


----------



## Daniel (Jun 21, 2010)

Of course, with my luck, you probably have a drawer full of blue ribbons from international pie contests.

But that's okay, I'll just start heading out to the nearest Cora's.  Hopefully, by the time I get there, I will still have enough glucose in my brain to place the order.

BTW, let your avatar editor know there is no "eh" in "team."


----------



## Andy (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, I don't like to brag but I do have quite a few blue ribbons. I keep them beside my Stanley Cup sized pie contest trophies.  
That's a good place to go. Just order fruit and lots of it STAT.

My avatar editor says that there always an eh in her team. :2thumbs:


----------



## Andy (Jun 21, 2010)

* I just went to sign out "You last visited: Today at 03:33 AM "    lol


----------



## Daniel (Jun 21, 2010)

And you wrote that at 1:15.  So, reverse those numbers and subtract:  5 - 1 - 1 = 3 

And subtraction is a negative sign     But it's never to late to get off the "eh" team and join "us."


----------



## Andy (Jun 21, 2010)

lol It was 11:15 so that doesn't work.  Would have been funny.

Once you join the "eh" team, you never leave. One of the first rules of eh team. mg:


----------



## Daniel (Jun 21, 2010)

> It was 11:15 so that doesn't work.



Even if that was true, I don't have to point out there are three ones.   And the number five is an F word....another negative sign 



> Once you join the "eh" team, you never leave.



Sounds like a cult but with poutine instead of Kool-Aide.


----------



## Andy (Jun 21, 2010)

Ha ha Do these curds taste funny to you?

Second rule of "eh" team. I'm not suppose to talk about "eh" team.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 22, 2010)

> I'm not suppose to talk about "eh" team.



That's okay, STP.  I know you can't.  After all, you are on *Can*ada*'*s *t*eam


----------

